# Middle TN



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Any word on results?


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Unofficial Qual Results:

1st - 1
2nd - 5
3rd - 27
4th - 22
RJ - 7
Jams - 12, 14, 20, 30, 33, 34


Congrats to Rob Johnson and Halleluah No More Call (Hallie) on the JAM in Hallie's 1st Qual at 28 months old!


----------



## robco (Jun 3, 2008)

Way to go Rob!


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Derby results, and I'm going by memory because I didn't write them down, so correct if I'm wrong (sorry)
1st 15 Banjeaux - Frank Landry
2nd 21 Race - Chris Christopher
3rd 13 Coal - Trey Lawrence
4th 6 - Lily - Marty Self
RJ 12 - Ringo - Danny Luttrell
Jams - 3,4,8,11,16,17,18,24,25

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

*Big congrats to FC AFC Lock Five's My Mother's Keeper and Jamie Woodson for taking second in the open! This completed her AFC!

also big congrats to Bill Woodson for winning the Amateur with FC Candlewood's Miss Emilee!! This was Bill's first all age placement! Way to get out of the green! 
*


----------



## Bigdaddysfishn (Dec 2, 2012)

Congrats Mr. Rob Johnson!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Amateur results:
1st - M.E. Bill Woodson
2nd - Schmidt O/H Bill Billups
3rd - Lucky O/H Jason Fleming
4th - Shade O/H Bobby Smith
RJ - Dealer O/H Marv Baumer
J- Yankee O/H Jason Fleming
J - Denali O/H Mark Breshear

Open Results that I know(2nd hand)
1st - Gus O/Roeder H/Scott Harp
2nd - Keeper O/H Jamie Woodson
3rd - Louie O/Mark Medford H/ Chris Ledford
4th - Choco O/H Don Brawley
RJ - Bones O/Tim Thurby H/Scott Harp


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Bill and Jamie Woodson and Tim Thurby on Open RJ and Trey Lawrence on Derby 3rd and Qual RJ.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

bill and jamie woodson are very nice folks with very nice dogs! congrats on a significant weekend!!!!

bill billups......wow!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

JusticeDog said:


> *Big congrats to FC AFC Lock Five's My Mother's Keeper and Jamie Woodson for taking second in the open! This completed her AFC!
> 
> also big congrats to Bill Woodson for winning the Amateur with FC Candlewood's Miss Emilee!! This was Bill's first all age placement! Way to get out of the green!
> *


 WOOOHOOO!!! CONGRATS GUYS!!! That's awesome!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

TimThurby said:


> Amateur results:
> 1st - M.E. Bill Woodson
> 2nd - Schmidt O/H Bill Billups
> 3rd - Lucky O/H Jason Fleming
> ...


Congrats on the RJ Tim!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

And congrats to Don Brawley and Choco!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

Congradlations Jamie & Bill Awesome 
Now get them qualified for Oregon.
You think it was fun running test dog at the Nat'l Am 
In WS, just wait till your competing.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Bill and Schmitty!!!!


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

The results have been posted. 
The Memphis Mafia came to Nashville and cleaned up. 
I really want to thank all of the competitors that helped our club put on a wonderfully smooth event. 
Our club members really joined in to get everything running. 
David & Cara McMahan cooked us some great ribs. 
Our first time judges Derby and Qual judges that stepped up and helped contribute to the sportsmanship of the weekend. 
It was great to see contributors to our game come to Nashville and take home ribbons. 

A big shout out to the Woodson's. Bill earned his first all age ribbon at our event and it was the Blue. Jamie earned a second in the Open which allowed her to claim Keeper's AFC. 

Thank you


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Those were the best ribs I've ever had. Huge congrats to Bill and Jamie Woodson!


----------

